# Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd VGA UVC Webcam

## darza

сделала update-pciids и update-usbids. камера появилась 

emerge -v linux-uvc luvcview

как сделать чтобы камера заработала?

----------

## ba

lsusb чтоль покажи...

----------

## darza

 *ba wrote:*   

> lsusb чтоль покажи...

 

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0b05:1712 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. BT-183 Bluetooth 2.0+EDR adapter

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c019 Logitech, Inc. Optical Tilt Wheel Mouse

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b028 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd VGA UVC Webcam

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

----------

## ba

попробуй 

```
modprobe uvcvideo

luvcview -f yuv
```

----------

## vr13

 *ba wrote:*   

> попробуй 
> 
> ```
> modprobe uvcvideo
> 
> ...

 

соответственно должно появиться /dev/video0.. а еще так можно проверить:

mplayer -fps 24 tv:// -tv  driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0

----------

## darza

оо!!! спасибо!все работает!

----------

